#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  ده‌تایی‌های برتر سرویس‌دهنده اینترنت در کشور

## tofighsob

*لیست ده‌تایی‌های برتر سرویس‌دهندگان اینترنتی آذرماه در کشور اعلام شد.*   مرکز مدیریت توسعه ملی اینترنت در  گزارشی ارائه‌دهندگان خدمات اینترنتی را در آذرماه معرفی کرد.  این لیست به گونه‌ای تنظیم شده که  در سرویس 64 kbps تنها دو، در سرویس 128 kbps حدود چهار تا شش و در 256 kbps نیز  مجددا نام چهار سرویس‌دهنده به چشم می‌خورد که البته این سرویس‌دهندگان برحسب  پیک‌های زمانی نسبت به یکدیگر سنجیده شده‌اند.  فعالیت سرویس‌دهندگان برحسب نوع  سرویس واگذاری و در پیک‌های زمانی 1 الی 8 و 8 الی 16 و 16 الی 24 سنجیده شده است  که به ترتیب سرویس‌های واگذاری به شرح زیر است:  * سرویس 64 kbps:  در رده‌بندی متما در حوزه 64 kbps و  در بازه زمانی 1 الی 8 به ترتیب شاتل، پارس‌آنلاین قرار دارند که این ترتیب برای  بازه‌های 8 الی 16 و 16 الی 24 نیز صدق می‌کند.  * سرویس 128 kbps:  بازه زمانی 1 الی 8:عصر انتقال  داده‌ها، پارس آنلاین، ارتباطات مبین نت و ایرانسل  بازه زمانی 8 الی 16: عصر انتقال  داده‌ها، پارس آنلاین، ایرانسل و ارتباطات مبین نت  بازه زمانی 16 الی 24: عصر انتقال  داده‌ها، پارس آنلاین، ارتباطات مبین نت، ایرانسل، ندا گستر صبا و آسیاتک  * سرویس 256 kbps:  بازه زمانی 1 الی 8 : شاتل و  پارس‌آنلاین  بازه زمانی 8 الی 16: شاتل،  پارس‌آنلاین، ایرانسل و ندا گستر صبا  بازه زمانی 16 الی 24: شاتل،  پارس‌آنلاین، ارتباطات مبین نت و ایرانسل  * سرویس 512 kbps:  بازه زمانی 1 الی 8: عصر انتقال  داده‌ها، پارس‌آنلاین، توسعه رسان پاسارگاد و شاتل  بازه زمانی 8 الی 16: عصر انتقال  داده‌ها، پارس‌آنلاین، شاتل، اندیشه سبز خزر، توسعه رسان پاسارگاد، ارتباطات مبین  نت، ایرانسل و افرانت  بازه زمانی 16 الی 24: عصر انتقال  داده‌ها، پارس‌آنلاین، شاتل، توسعه رسان پاسارگاد، شبکه ارتباط شبدیز، ایرانسل،  ارتباطات مبین نت، افرا نت و ندا گستر صبا  در تعریف آزمایش سرعت سامانه متما  آمده است که در این نوع آزمایش کاربران با استفاده از مرورگر خود به سرور سنجش متصل  شده و دو طرف نرم‌افزار سنجش (Client Side و Server Side) با تبادل بسته‌های مشخصی  از اطلاعات و زمان‌بندی ارسال و دریافت بسته‌ها متوسط سرعت اتصال کاربر را محاسبه  می‌کند.  سرعت محاسبه شده در این حالت میزان  پهنای باند استفاده نشده (ظرفیت خالی خط) در طول زمان آزمایش است، درنتیجه در صورتی  که بخشی از پهنای باند موجود توسط ارتباطات دیگری اشغال شده باشد، میزان سرعت  محاسبه شده کمتر از ظرفیت واقعی خط خواهد بود.  البته از این جهت که برخی  سرویس‌دهندگان در این رده‌بندی جایی ندارند، باید گفت که خود متما اعلام کرده حذف  برخی از سرویس‌دهندگان به این دلیل است که تعداد تست برروی آن‌ها کمتر از پنج است،  بنابراین از این لیست حذف شده‌اند، هرچند که سرویس‌دهندگان می‌توانند با تشویق  کاربران خود به انجام تست، در این رده‌بندی قرار بگیرند.

----------

*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

